# help me with dresses..



## Jharna Bhatnagar

in today's date brides no more are opting for the traditional red dress ... can anyone suggest a good looking attire for brides to wear in today's date ?


----------



## Blaze

Jharna Bhatnagar said:


> in today's date brides no more are opting for the traditional red dress ... can anyone suggest a good looking attire for brides to wear in today's date ?


In America (where I live) the tradition sticks with white or an off-white color. Historically white wedding dresses weren't the norm until after Queen Victoria wore a white dress for her wedding. 

White means purity or innocence and recently, modernity. It can also symbolize a fresh start. 

Ivory is elegant and has a vintage feel. 

Depends too, on the woman's skin coloring; which looks better. 

Also depends on your culture, which color has a symbolic meaning. Red might mean love or hate. Yellow might mean jealousy or joy. It just depends. Also again, what color suits the woman's skin and hair color.


My dress was handmade and I chose a white fabric which was hand died in tea to give it a champagne color. Not as harsh as bright white looked against my skin, but not too dark either. Suited me perfectly.


Blaze


----------



## Marley

Virgin or not, first or second marriage, I wouldn't go with anything than white, ivory or champagne, depending on your skintone. Maybe I'm too much of a traditionalist, but it's the only time you actually look good in "white".

What I have seen before, and that was amazingly beautiful, was Minki van der Westerhuizen's wedding dress. Search for it on Google. It was a dream in white lace , with black tulle underneath, which she wore with black shoes. Granted, the marriage only lasted 2 years, but she was the most beautiful bride I've ever seen.


----------

